# Straight through exhaust, not happy!:(



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got my 2004 Monaro VXR back from a local exhaust specialist. 

The quality of workmanship and materials used are superb, very pleased. 

Last week I dropped the car off stating that I wanted a straight through 2 1/2" cat back system (de cat pipes too)in stainless to made up with twin slash cut 3" tails. I felt that I had to try it as some on here say it sounds good and some don't, so figured I'd find out myself. Also had two 2" bungs made up for the tails (slide in/slide out). 

Arrived to pick her up. Started the car, sounded great on tick over and revving the engine with the car stationary still sounding good and VERY loud. 

So, I begin the journey home and oh dear she DOESN'T sound good at ALL. I plant the throttle, certainly a loss of some of the pick up I was used to and to make matters even worse a terrible sound appears. One which I can only describe as a knackered old truck which has half it's exhaust missing!! A very loud one at that, in fact on throttle it's impossible to tell what sort engine is under the bonnet. VERY embarrasing indeed! Nothing at all like a dragster or pro mod....and that's with the bungs in!!! Only thing is the pops and bangs on deceleration which are pleasing. 

So I'll be returning asap to this rectified, and until then I won't be driving her. 

I'd like to say in no way do I hold the gentlemen who fabrictaed the exhaust responsible. I told em' exactly what I wanted. 

Took the bungs out the other, still as bad in every respect.

So what should I do? I'm not happy about the loss of low down torque and definately not pleased with the sound.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

so you do not have any cats now? and this is from a completely stock exhaust?

I would say that if your not happy with the sound then i would find some pretty well flowing mufflers, such as spintech and try that, also with the power loss, if the car was stock when you started and now have a completely free flowing exhaust it may be that the car needs to be tuned to support it. 
Good Luck and sorry it didn't work out


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What kind of sound are you looking for? Really deep old school muscle(look into JBa with an h pipe) or something more modern like Bassani and Corsa with an x pipe?


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> so you do not have any cats now? and this is from a completely stock exhaust?
> 
> I would say that if your not happy with the sound then i would find some pretty well flowing mufflers, such as spintech and try that, also with the power loss, if the car was stock when you started and now have a completely free flowing exhaust it may be that the car needs to be tuned to support it.
> Good Luck and sorry it didn't work out


No worries mate, these things happen.

I'ts not a stock exhaust, it's full stainless and 2 1/2 inch as opposed to 2 1/4.With different tail pipes too. There's no after cat sensors and figure a tune (re-map) won't do much good. It's a VXR variant too (HSV).


----------



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> What kind of sound are you looking for? Really deep old school muscle(look into JBa with an h pipe) or something more modern like Bassani and Corsa with an x pipe?


The classic muscle car sound really appeals! Thanks for the info, JBA mufflers(silencers) will give that sounds good! 

Car has gone back to the guys who biult the exhaust for an H pipe to be fitted and the cats to be fitted back in.


----------

